# Can Slings Bite?



## AraneaeRosie (Apr 28, 2016)

Hello there, so I've just ordered a new Curly hair sling about 4.5cm(1,7inch) legspan and i'd like to handle her/him...do slings that big bite? if they do, does it hurt? is the venom like an adult? 

also is there anything else i'd need to know before handing a curly hair? I've handled my G rosea alot without any problems. thanks for answering my questions and giving me handling advice !

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Apr 28, 2016)

Here's my advice, all tarantulas can bite, even babies, and they all will have the same venom potency. Just don't handle, it's useless and does nothing for the spider, just the keeper, and will more often than not end with a dead spider.

With my collection, the only spider I'd dare handle is my P. metallica male juvie, and that's because they're the most laid back OW arboreal species there is. But regardless, handling is useless, and I would just not, you wouldn't handle a fish, nor a spider.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 28, 2016)

Slings can bite, tarantulas have oversize fangs for their size.  Roseas are notorious for mood swings, going from calm to defensive without warning.  Please don't handle your tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Apr 28, 2016)

Yes, they can. 

While it traumatizes me to relive the awful experience and bring this thread back again, anything to help.

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/bit.276733/#post-2399241

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## darkness975 (Apr 28, 2016)

Hello,

Please do your spiders a favor and do not handle them. It has no health benefit and is only a risk. 

See here:
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/is-my-tarantula-going-to-die.282266/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## CreepTumorXD (Apr 28, 2016)

darkness975 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please do your spiders a favor and do not handle them. It has no health benefit and is only a risk.
> 
> ...


Listen to Arachnocop! you could die for real.


----------



## darkness975 (Apr 28, 2016)

CreepTumorXD said:


> Listen to Arachnocop! you could die for real.


What are you my biggest fan now ? Trolol
Also, ignored. Have a splendid day

Reactions: Like 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Apr 28, 2016)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Yes, they can.
> 
> While it traumatizes me to relive the awful experience and bring this thread back again, anything to help.
> 
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/bit.276733/#post-2399241


 I'm already traumatize from reading threads like this new one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Apr 28, 2016)

AraneaeRosie said:


> lso is there anything else i'd need to know before handing a curly hair? I've handled my G rosea alot without any problems.


All Ts can bite.

Yes, what you need to know is NOT to handle your T and potentially put its life in jeopardy. The forum is full of examples of people like yourself who end up posting  "my T has always been nice until it took a dive off my hand and died"

As for problems, quite honestly you're just getting lucky. Keep rolling the dice and sooner or later a T of yours is going to get injured and die.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 28, 2016)

AraneaeRosie said:


> Hello there, so I've just ordered a new Curly hair sling about 4.5cm(1,7inch) legspan and i'd like to handle her/him...do slings that big bite? if they do, does it hurt? is the venom like an adult?


That's the spirit, and what i call a _serious _approach. I hope you get bitten. Really. No hard feelings, don't get me wrong. Just because you will learn first "finger" that, and, therefore, receive the best reply for the answer you asked. Chances are very, very low, but just like hope in life... there's always, even in this case, a %

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Apr 28, 2016)

AraneaeRosie said:


> Hello there, so I've just ordered a new Curly hair sling about 4.5cm(1,7inch) legspan and i'd like to handle her/him...do slings that big bite? if they do, does it hurt? is the venom like an adult?
> 
> also is there anything else i'd need to know before handing a curly hair? I've handled my G rosea alot without any problems. thanks for answering my questions and giving me handling advice !


 Hi, yes spiderslings can bite an albopilosum bite will not give you agony pain or make you feel that your going to faint. But why wonder if they can bite? They are animals that can't be tame and will bite.

New world tarantulas have urticating hairs therefore handling is not suitable for any human being. Those wonderful fiber glass hairs can get into your eyes after handling. Please use caution people do forget to wash their hands after handling not to mention you will be itching for days.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Toff202 (Apr 28, 2016)

Yes, how else would they eat

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Lander9021 (Apr 28, 2016)

Heres the scenario:
some big moving alienated thing made you walk onto it, your bobing yourself at this point by the way, you wonder about and all you can feel is vibrations, your most effective line of defence is these nice big sharp venom injecting fangs.
You do the maths.

On the other hand you may prefer to flee, you have no idea your four feet off the ground and bare in mind your very small with an exoskelton that isn't that strong, you Bob it.... so you jump...cabbage soup!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Apr 29, 2016)

AraneaeRosie said:


> Hello there, so I've just ordered a new Curly hair sling about 4.5cm(1,7inch) legspan and i'd like to handle her/him...do slings that big bite? if they do, does it hurt? is the venom like an adult?
> 
> also is there anything else i'd need to know before handing a curly hair? I've handled my G rosea alot without any problems. thanks for answering my questions and giving me handling advice !


I agree with the others here! You shouldn´t handle your T´s! Also, remember to house it properly i.e not like your _G. rosea_, whose enclosure was a true disaster! I mean, you nearly killed your _G. rosea _by housing it all wrong, and now you´re telling us that you also handle the poor thing on a regular basis? I´m not saying this to be rude or mean, but you ought to spend some time to learn the very basics of how to keep and house a tarantula, rather than focusing on handling. I fear that your apparent lack of a sensible approach to keeping tarantulas will result in you killing one of your spiders one day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheMerrk (Apr 29, 2016)

Slings can bite, their fangs aren't as big as fully grown Ts but the venom is the same. It's very unlikely will curly hair will bite you. Like everyone else I would never recommend handling a tarantula as it is dangerous for the T, but if you're going to do it anyway best you do it as safe as possible so here's some tips: use a paintbrush to test the temperament of the spider, just gently stroke it's back legs and abdomen, if there's very little response then it's unlikely to bite you. However if it turns around, goes into threat posture etc. Then you don't want to pick it up. Place your hand next to it then gently stroke it with the paintbrush until it moves onto your hand. Keep the tarantula as close to the ground as possible so if it does have a fall then it keeps risk to a minimum. Don't handle too often or for too long because it does stress out the tarantula. Other than that, enjoy your new pet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

